# Igelhilfe im Garten gefragt



## Tanny (20. Nov. 2015)

Hallo allerseits, 
in einem anderen Forum wurde gerade der Link zu diesem Bericht reingesetzt: 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...219?utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=socialflow

und dieser link führt zu einer Infoseite, was man so alles tun und bauen kann:

http://igel-in-bayern.br.de/igelhaus-igelburg-futterhaus-bauanleitungen/

Viele Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## Flusi (20. Nov. 2015)

hallo Kirstin,
danke für Deinen Bericht, der mir aus dem Herzen spricht!
Ich finde es sehr wichtig, sich um die Tierchen zu kümmern. Mache ich bei uns an jeder realisierbaren Ecke; es sieht teils schon etwas "wild" aus; ist mir aber ziemlich egal.
Die Igel-Situation  ist schlimm, aber es gibt manchmal auch Lichtblicke:
meine Kollegin hat in ihrem Garten einen verletzten kleinen Igel gefunden, zum Tierarzt gebracht, ein hinteres Beinchen mußte amputiert werden. Der Kleine hat`s überstanden.
(Tierarzt-Kosten: 95 Euro) (einmal schlucken) aber alles wird gut...
..der Kleene kommt auch mit drei Beinchen gut zurecht, futtert gut, wird immer schwerer und ja, ich hoffe auf Nachmacher... 

Viele liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Tanny (21. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Flusi, 



Flusi schrieb:


> Mache ich bei uns an jeder realisierbaren Ecke; es sieht teils schon etwas "wild" aus



 das kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor ? 

....aber wer es optisch nicht ganz so "wild" neben dem "engl. Rasen" haben möchte, kann wunderbar den Reisig- und Laubhaufen mit 
Bodendeckern überpflanzen - dann sieht es wieder gepflegt aus.

Sinnvoll ist es übrigens nach meiner Erfahrung, die Reisighaufen mit viel dornigem Geäst zu durchsetzen (Brommbeerranken, Weissdorn etc.) 
Das hält relativ gut die Hund, katzen und Co ab, die sonst gerne die Igel aus dem Winterschlaf abgreifen. 



Flusi schrieb:


> ein hinteres Beinchen mußte amputiert werden.



toll, dass es immer wieder Menschen gibt, die nicht wegsehen! 
....und das eine Amputation auch für ein Wildtier nicht das Ende sein muss, das hat Marco ja bewiesen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Petta (21. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Igelfreunde,
will dann auch mal eben berichten was sich bei uns getan hat:

seit ca.8 Wochen hatten wir 4 Igel ( 2 Grosse und 2 Kleine ) bei uns im Garten.Wir haben dann sofort Futter besorgt (schon mal in einem Fred beschrieben)
und sie haben es sofort angenommen.
Haben dann ein Igelhaus gekauft und es wurde  auch gleich angenommen.
Das Haus steht im Garten und ich habe es mit Laub und Reisig gut abgedeckt.

Bis vor drei Tagen waren sie jeden Abend da und haben sehr gut gefressen.Man konnte regelrecht zusehen wie das Futter bei den Kleinen ansetzte und sie wuchsen.

Nun sind sie weg,"meine Igel".Ich kann nicht sagen ob sie sich schon schlafen gelegt haben,denn in die Häuser(es sind mittlerweise 2 ) will ich nicht schauen (habe Angst sie zu verschrecken).

Ich hoffe das Beste für meine Jungs (und natürlich Mädels ) !!!!!!!


----------



## Flusi (22. Nov. 2015)

hallo, 
@Kirstin; bleibt zu hoffen, daß möglichst viele Leute Deine m.E. guten Ideen aufgreifen. Angesichts immer knapper werdendem Lebensraum für kleine Wildtiere wäre es sehr wünschenswert. 
Leider fällt mir (zumindest hier im Umfeld) eher eine Tendenz zum "Laubsauger" auf...
@ Peter; das finde ich total schön; hast Du evtl. mal ein Bild von Deinen Igelhäuschen? 
Bei uns hausen sie mehr in einem etwas unordentlichen Holzstapel und einem inzwischen ausgehöhlten alten Baumstamm.
Muß doch bei Tageslicht mal raus mit der Knipse.., dann kann man das auch mal sehen
LG Flusi


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Nov. 2015)

Morgen 
Nun wir haben Igel unter dem Gartenhaus dort sind sie schon ein paar Jahre
was wir für die Igel machen ist das wir sie in ruhe lassen 
und ab und an kannst dann die ganze Igelsippe an der Misste antreffen und sie wühlen nach __ Würmer und __ Schnecken
da denke ich immer wie schön doch das Leben sein kann


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Reiner!


Reiner S schrieb:


> sie wühlen nach __ Würmer und __ Schnecken
> da denke ich immer wie schön doch das Leben sein kann



Bist Du so ne Art "Outdoorman"?

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Flusi (23. Nov. 2015)

Reiner S schrieb:


> da denke ich immer wie schön doch das Leben sein kann


..da hast Du vollkommen Recht, Reiner
finde außerdem echt gut, daß sie bei Euch ihre Ruhe haben! 
(das ist ja nicht nur für Igel gut)
LG Flusi


----------



## S.Reiner (24. Nov. 2015)

Outdoor mann

ja und nein denn so richtig geht das nicht mehr mit dem wild Campen
was ich wohl noch immer in den Sommer Monaten tu ist mit dem Rad in die weite Weld zu radeln
um so richtig alles hinter mir zu lassen kann es dann auch mal etwas länger sein  
Jakobsweg bis am ende auch schon  aber da wa ich auch am ende
würd das aber doch noch mal machen nur nicht mehr alleine 
Grus R.


P.S. wer hat den zeit für so ein Outdoor Erlebnis aus meiner nähe im kommenden Jahr


----------



## Petta (25. Nov. 2015)

[.Hallo Flusi..
@ Peter; ; hast Du evtl. mal ein Bild von Deinen Igelhäuschen? 

Leider nicht,da es total in Laub und Reisig steckt,selbst der Eingang ist versteckt !


----------



## Flusi (25. Nov. 2015)

@Peter, kann man ja auch noch irgendwann später machen; und daß es zu dieser Jahreszeit im Laub versteckt ist, ist perfekt. 
Das Igelchen von meiner Kollegin wog gestern 388 Gramm, ist ein Mädchen und heißt "Lisbeth"; sie muß lt. Tierarzt auch noch in Obhut bleiben.
LG Flusi


----------

